# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  جایگاه ریاضی ایران در بین 20 کشور اول جهان قرار گرفت

## khatereh 2

رییس انجمن ریاضی ایران گفت: با قرار گرفتن ایران در گروه چهار ریاضی جهان، جایگاه ایران در بین 20 کشور اول جهان قرار گرفت.

ˈمحمدعلی دهقانˈ در حاشیه همایش ریاضی ایران در دانشگاه سمنان افزود: جایگاه ایران به تازگی با پشرفت های علمی بدست آمده از گروه سه به چهار ارتقا یافته است.
وی با بیان اینکه 10 کشور از جمله آمریکا، روسیه و ژاپن در گروه پنج قرار دارند، گفت: ایران با ارتقای جایگاه در ردیف کشورهای اروپایی، فنلاند، کره جنوبی و چین قرار گرفت.

دهقان ادامه داد: کشورهای منطقه نظیر عربستان و ترکیه در گروه یک ریاضی جهان قرار دارند.

وی بیان کرد: با دریافت جایزه ˈفیلدزˈ توسط ˈمریم میرزاخانیˈ، ایران در ردیف 20 کشوری قرار گرفت که موفق شده اند این جایزه را دریافت کنند.

دهقان با اشاره به قدمت 45 ساله انجمن ریاضی ایران گفت: این نخستین انجمن علمی ایران است که اکنون یک هزار و 200 نفر از اعضای هیات علمی و دارندگان تحصیلات تکمیلی عضو آن هستند.

رییس انجمن ریاضی ایران گفت: این انجمن دارای بولتنی با اعتبار بین المللی است که در سال شش شماره از آن منتشر می شود و تاکنون 30 عنوان کتاب نیز توسط انجمن ریاضی ایران تالیف و منتشر شده است.

همایش ریاضی ایران با حضور بیش از یک هزار نفر از محققان، ریاضی دانان، دانشگاهیان و دانشجویان در سالن امیرکبیر دانشگاه سمنان آغاز شد.

----------

